# Any good books on freshwater shrimp?



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm curious myself


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i dont really think there are. or i have never heard of one. some of the master shrimpers here should get together and do one like an amano book lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

There is but most are in german or asian.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

some titles?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Never found one after looking hard.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Asian?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

idex said:


> Asian?


I've seen shrimp books online but honestly couldn't tell you if it was Japanese, Taiwanese, Chinese, etc. Didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know if they are good because I haven't ever actually even skimmed one, but I have only ever seen these two in English:

AQUALOG All about Shrimps, Crayfishes and Crabs in the fresh- and brackish-water aquarium and paludarium

and

Aqualog Special - Shrimps, Crayfishes, and Crabs in the Freshwater Aquarium: Aqualog Special

Barnes & Noble sells them both. I am sure others may carry them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I think online there is a million times more info anyways and what's out there in a book, is out there on the net. Anything breeders keep secret, will stay secret whether on the net or in a book.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

There's been a few magazine articles lately. TFH had one in their previous issue, and Amazonas had a dwarf scrimp issue.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Amazon had an ebook for Rili Shrimp for ~$1.50 or so. I bought it just now because I was curious, but really you can find all the info here in this forum.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I think online there is a million times more info anyways and what's out there in a book, is out there on the net. Anything breeders keep secret, will stay secret whether on the net or in a book.


Oh, I know that's true. But I don't have hours upon hours of time to search. I'd rather have things in a book so it's all laid out cohesively.  And of course, there is so much misinformation on the net, it's hard to figure ANYTHING out (and I'm talking on ANY subject, not just shrimp!)

I found one and then discovered it was for saltwater invertebrates! DOH! 

Thank you CrazyCat for those titles. I will search for them. I'm so new to this hobby even a small book will be helpful to me!


----------



## amarkantis (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread. Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Suanough (Apr 20, 2018)

*First Ever Shrimp Tank*

Well here we go... I'm starting my first shrimp tank and am also looking for some informative books. Found a couple just googling "freshwater shrimp books". Don't have any idea how good they are but I figure they must have SOME information I can use without killing everybody off... like I found out copper is deadly to shrimp, so that's a start. I'll let y'all know if these are good books or poopy books... lol


----------

